# Lost Link



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Not that long ago a link was posted re Jon Siegel. I have Googled this but still cant find the right one. I have downloaded some of the articles but I would like to download the rest. Can any one help? Regards........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

try the link below
Google

======



Al Robins said:


> Not that long ago a link was posted re Jon Siegel. I have Googled this but still cant find the right one. I have downloaded some of the articles but I would like to download the rest. Can any one help? Regards........AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks bj, but thats not it. I went through all the google searches and on the forum but the particular link I,m after was condensed into catagories such as "classic design" "a better way to practice" "drafting" etc etc.....anyhow thanks for your time.....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

........Bj....all good...Ive found it woop woop! Regards...Al


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

that's great Al but how about letting the rest of us in on it...please?


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...sorry Maurice....stand slack and Ill give it a try.......AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

.....nope, that didnt work....try Big Tree Turnings - Your source for custom architectual turnings and custom turnings for furniture if that doesnt work Il send you a email.....Regards....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

..........heres some more...when you get there to the above, scroll down to "you can read many more here"........AL


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Al that's a great link!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...no worries Deb...


----------

